# aquired a tank



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

I was given a tank and set up for what i think is tropical fish 
so i have a 130L tank (from what ive worked out on the net)
a ton of gear including air feed stuff and allsorts 
and im not sure what can do in it or anything ....

any suggestions and advice?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Give me a full list of everything you've got, as there's sometimes a few pieces of equipment that newcomers are overlooking...


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

i took photos for ease .... excuse the diabolical photography


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's what you'll need...


A filter, take a look at the Fluval U-series or Eheim Aquaballs
A liquid master test kit for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate
Some different substrate (sand looks very natural), that is if you want live plants or catfish
Obviously some more decor
A digital thermometer, avoid the stick-on LCD ones
One small bottle of 8.5% ammonia solution, to cycle the filter
Two clean, plastic 25 litre buckets that haven't previoiusly been used
 Two 5-6" fine-mesh nets
A gravel siphon
A spare heater
Total cost = approx £100 if you shop around, this excludes fish and plants.


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

how many fish could live in the tank?
im not sure weather to just have fresh water or not


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

MissusMayhem said:


> how many fish could live in the tank?
> im not sure weather to just have fresh water or not


That depends both on the size of individual fish and the space requirements (either for swimming space or to establish territories) of individual species. I certainly wouldn't put in any fish that exceed 15cm/6" in length.

The term 'freshwater' encompasses most fish that you'll see in aquatic stores, including tropical freshwater fish, Goldfish, Koi etc. There are also tropical saltwater or marine fish, and there are also several 'brackish' species that live in less saline water than marine species. You can't mix saltwater and tropical fish in the same tank, however some brackish species can adapt to both full saltwater conditions or freshwater.


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

okay well im not sure i can get to grips with the whole regulating the temperature thing and id rather start with something that is fairly simple first as fish arent something ive had before


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Your heaters have thermostats to regulate the temperature. That's the easiest part


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

ahhh i was sooo worried about them being cold and me not knowing ahaha stupid me not knowing anything .... im going to read up i think .... any threads or websites recommended?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Have a browse around the fish section. You can see mine and a few others here http://www.petforums.co.uk/fish-keeping-chat/124119-fish-keepers-world-unite.html
I'm sure Chillinator will be able to direct you to a forum when he is back on


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Just got back home from London. 

The problem with venturing off onto the net looking for advice is that it becomes difficult to tell which advice is correct and which is just plain biased. Any advice can be biased (including my own) so look for well established reputable sites like http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....tm_medium=Shortcoder&utm_campaign=NotProvided and Tropical Fish Forums. There are also several other specialist sites like Cichlid-Forum.com and PlanetCatfish • the online home of aquarium catfishes.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I got my first tropical tank when I was 15, under supervision of my rents. They didn't know the first thing but agreed I could have it, and bought me the stuff I needed. I did the rest via research on internet, in books and by asking to help out one saturday every 2 weeks at the local aquatics centre, which was a short bike ride away.

I started on basic, community fish such as tetras, platties, sword tails, learned about water changes, test kits etc.

I had a really, lovely tank set up in 12 months and they happily carried on for a good 3 years or so until I went on holiday, there was a power cut and it blew the fuse in my filter. When I got home they had all died.

I didn't bother until recently I moved and wanted to start again. I've just got a 42 liter set up with 5 tetrals, 3 glass catfish and 4 platies...and I've just noticed 3 platy babies swimming in the plants!:scared:


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

:O cat fish!!! WOAH! lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Be carefull with catfish some grow into monsters


----------

